# For those considering raw or homemade diets



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Below is a link to video from Dr. Karen Becker discussing why someone might choose to feed a homemade diet. And introducing her new book Real Food For Cats And Dogs.

The book has recipes for *raw* and *cooked* food appropriate for all stages of your pets life and for both cats & dogs. All the recipes are AAFCO, NRC, and Ancestral diet approved.

The book will also help you choose a pre-made raw food as well as healthy treats.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't wait to get the book! Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The book is very good. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

There is a wonderful rescue x10 here in Michigan and they feed raw. I am sure the Lady that runs it would talk to anyone wanting info also.

peketzurescue.com


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I think that may be the wrong link... It didn't take me to the rescue site... Just a list of related searches..


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oops sorry......:blush:

Peke A Tzu Rescue


----------

